# Fit Comparison: Charles Tyrwhitt vs. TM Lewin



## FrontHeadlock (Dec 1, 2009)

Can anyone compare the fit of the slim-fit Tyrwhitt shirts to the slim-fit Lewin shirts? I want to order a shirt from Lewin and the slim-fit shirts at Tyrwhitt fit me perfectly, so I wanted to know if they were similar.

Thanks.



> *ASK ANDY UPDATE:*
> In addition to all the helpful information below, be sure to check out our comprehensive guide on T.M.Lewin!


----------



## LondonCityGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

I have both and I find the Lewins a bit on the tight side, esp around the chest and stomach. Personally, I also find the CT to be of better quality (I buy the non-iron range)


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

LondonCityGuy said:


> I have both and I find the Lewins a bit on the tight side, esp around the chest and stomach. Personally, I also find the CT to be of better quality (I buy the non-iron range)


Thanks for this valuable info.

I have some CT slims. I can get into them but they feel a little snug (and short in the body) so I mainly reserve them for wear under some of my snugger waistcoats and jackets (esp. a couple of BBGF DB suits that I have), where they actually make the whole outfit feel more comfortable by sparing me excess fabric stuffed into the jacket sleeves and armholes, etc.

But if the TML slims are at all tighter, they will be too snug for me so I won't bother ordering any--good to know.


----------



## ExpertiseInNone (Nov 5, 2008)

The problem with this conversation is that we need your dimensions to properly understand your input. Because a person who comments with a 38 chest and a 30 waist is drastically different from a person who is 54 chest and a 50 waist.


----------



## be_nac (Feb 5, 2010)

Based on my experience, the Lewin slim-fit shirts are a bit on the tight side. It's almost uncomfortable to wear at times. Despite both brands being "slim-fit", the Tyrwhitt shirts do fit a lot nicer. If you decide to get a Lewin shirt, then don't expect it to fit perfect, because I guarantee you that it will be noticeably tighter. Might be a good thing for you, but for others like me its really irritating. :icon_smile:


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

Some sample measurements I just took:

Tyrwhitt (a 15.5 neck, 35 sleeve slim-fit shirt):
Neck: 15.5 inches
Chest (pit-to-pit): 22 inches
Waist (belt height): 20.5 inches

Lewin (a 16 neck, 35 sleeve slim-fit shirt):
Neck: 15.75 inches
Chest: 23 inches
Waist: 20 inches

These measurements are fairly consistent across the range of Lewin/Tyrwhitt shirts I own. I wash all my shirts in cold water and hang to dry, so there has been little to no shrinkage since purchasing them. I find Lewin neck sizes to be 0.25-0.5 inches smaller than stated. I find Lewin waist sizes to be slimmer than the Tyrwhitts, even with the bigger neck sizes I have to purchase in the Lewins. The room around the chest is probably similar in both shirts, but buying the bigger neck size in the Lewins generally results in a bigger chest than the Tyrwhitt slim-fits of the same neck size.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

ilikeyourstyle said:


> Some sample measurements I just took:
> 
> Tyrwhitt (a 15.5 neck, 35 sleeve slim-fit shirt):
> Neck: 15.5 inches
> ...


So the TMLs are actually bigger through the chest . . . well, as Johnny Slash on "Square Pegs" said when he learned that Bruce Wayne was actually Batman, "This changes EVERYTHING!"


----------



## FrontHeadlock (Dec 1, 2009)

ExpertiseInNone said:


> The problem with this conversation is that we need your dimensions to properly understand your input. Because a person who comments with a 38 chest and a 30 waist is drastically different from a person who is 54 chest and a 50 waist.


I am a 44 chest, 34 waist, 16.5 neck, but I also have thick shoulders and arms, so I can't do *too* slender of a fit, more an athletic fit. The Tyrwhitt fit seems to work well for me.

The reason I am asking this is because I want a marcella evening shirt, but Tyrwhitt doesnt seem to make a slim-fit version, while Lewin does.


----------



## brettski (Dec 13, 2009)

I find the most significant difference in the ones I own is the Lewin's are a bit slimmer in the waist. For me the difference was not that drastic and I consider both brands to fit pretty well. For the price of a TML shirt I would say go ahead and try one as TML has some variations that CT doesn't.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

i like lewins alot more as their slim fits are tapered at the waist to accentuate the athletic v shape.


----------



## Shirted (Feb 1, 2010)

Having recently purchased a number of slim shirts from TM Lewin, I have found that their Windsor and Duke of York slim fit shirts were much more snug than the Buckingham Button Cuff slim fit shirts of the same size. Not coincidentally (I'd guess), the former have darts, but not the latter.


----------



## Gibonius (Dec 8, 2009)

FrontHeadlock said:


> I am a 44 chest, 34 waist, 16.5 neck, but I also have thick shoulders and arms, so I can't do *too* slender of a fit, more an athletic fit. The Tyrwhitt fit seems to work well for me.
> 
> The reason I am asking this is because I want a marcella evening shirt, but Tyrwhitt doesnt seem to make a slim-fit version, while Lewin does.


I'm a 17" neck, 44" chest, 36" waist (decent sized shoulders and arms too) and the 17" neck size TM Lewin slim fits work rather well for me, not too tight to restrict movement but slim enough to be flattering.

I have no comparison for Tyrwhitt though.


----------



## josephnunn (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello Everyone!

I'm new to the forum and for my first post I'm going to perform a little thread necromancy here...

I'm fairly new to business attire sizing and have recently ordered 5 TM Lewin shirts, which are a little small in the neck, especially after the first wash, and a little short in the sleeves. I've got them packed up and ready to send back, but the question is do I want to go for a different size, or just return and try Charles Tyrwhitt instead?

I'm rather square shaped, at 44" chest, 39" waist with a 17 1/2" neck and 37" sleeve. Not an ideal combination for ordering shirts sight unseen.

With this shape, which of the fits from TM Lewin or Charles Tyrwhitt do people think would be best suited to my frame? I've looked at the sizing guides for both and its hard to get a feel for which way I should go.

Thanks!

Joseph


----------



## Investment Grade (Nov 23, 2013)

I'll echo what most people have already said, the TML slim fits are a fair bit slimmer than CT. For reference I am 5'10 about 150 lbs, and wear a 38 jacket, 30 waist and a 15/33 shirt. I find that the TML slim fits almost as if it were made perfectly for my body, at least the way I prefer it to fit. I like the shirts to be snug around the waist and can't stand when they get blousy and have extra material in that region. The CT shirts are a little roomier in the lower torso, but not so much that It's worth having them taken in. I also found that the collar point length on the CT shirts is a bit short for my liking, in terms of wearing it with ties. I don't like there to be any gap between the end of the collar and the lapels and even the wide spread CT shirts are still too short, while the TML are about the perfect length. For normal business/casual button downs (not worn with ties) CT is my choice, but if I'm wearing a tie I will wear TML.

I do think that the actual quality of the cloth is a little better with CT, but I"m willing to sacrifice because the TML shirts are essentially perfect right out of the box (for me).


----------

